# Group Buy?



## edman2 (Apr 27, 2009)

My group buy button is broken (LOL) but was wondering if anyone was thinking about a group buy for Wooden PenPro acrylics?


----------



## Monty (Apr 28, 2009)

Since you posted it, you up to running one?


----------



## bitshird (Apr 28, 2009)

Freddie, if you are up to it let me know, I'll spend a few dollars.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Guys, I wish I could say yes but I just can't take that on right now. Between work, home and becoming a first time grandfather on Thursday, my schedule is so full for the next several weeks I just can't do it.  But if anyone wants to do it I will sure spend some money with them.


----------

